# The GRX



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know that some years back some company made a model of the GRX car from Speed Racer. I've been looking for one. But have had no luck. My question is,....Am I looking for the needle in the haystack ??? With no chance of finding it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Polar Lights made one of the Mach 5. It is a Snap Kit though. http://www.modelcars.com/polar-lights-805.htm Here is a bunch of them on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sac...it&_arr=1&_armi=Modern+Manufacture+(1970-Now)

Mo


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

PL made snap AND glue together........:dude:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know the model was made. And if I'm not mistaken, at one time you could buy the graveyard diorama with the GRX engine. But I have been searching for some time. And I can't find this model car anywhere, at any price.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

P.M me, I have two.I worked for Streamline Pictures,who made this resin kit.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

P.M. sent.


----------



## Zacksiii (Jun 16, 2020)

DCH10664 said:


> I know that some years back some company made a model of the GRX car from Speed Racer. I've been looking for one. But have had no luck. My question is,....Am I looking for the needle in the haystack ??? With no chance of finding it.


I actually found one at my hobby shop. They must have gotten it from a collection they purchased. The company that made it is called Avatar Creations. The kit is 1/25 scale made in 1992.


----------

